# west german vs east german working lines?



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

take me to school!:help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

May work better if you start with what you like/want. Temperament? Looks? Goals?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

This will not help, but I always wanted to post this:

West Germany (BRD) = Mercedes, BMW, Porshe ... and more

East Germany (DDR) = Trabant

So....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Porshe is West Germany-I thought BMW was British and what is a Trabant


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

An East German and Russian manufactured POS that was supposed to be 'the people's car'. The waiting list was years long and most families could not afford one.

BMW is headquartered in München, Bayern.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

the volkswagon was also the peoples car-my Westie hated volkswagons-must have been the sound of the engine-but he would carry on when he heard one


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

holland said:


> -I thought BMW was British


Barvarian motor works, they are german.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

holland said:


> Porshe is West Germany-I thought BMW was British and what is a Trabant


Wow!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Barvarian motor works, they are german.



So a Bavarian Cream Puff is German also...??

SuperG


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If you bought it in Bayern it is.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

SuperG said:


> So a Bavarian Cream Puff is German also...??
> 
> SuperG


A bullet-proof logic.

Sigh....


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

OP, this site was put together by another forum member. Along with other info, it has a good summery of each type, worth a look.

German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

alexg said:


> A bullet-proof logic.
> 
> Sigh....


That's good to know....because my pooch has been called a "Bavarian Cream Puff" on occasion by others. 

SuperG


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nigel said:


> Barvarian motor works, they are german.


ok I am crushed I always thought it stood for British-but you are right-German engineering-ugh


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey that Trabant could last and last and last -- I have the official Trabant Tee-shirt , and I would have one just for the fun of it.
Lots of young people are in Trabant "trabby" clubs - cars indestructible , not an ounce of luxury , but keep on going . We could make an appointment to meet and discuss what style model and
History In Short

when the DDR wall fell the kids from west German charged to the east to buy Trabants.
They took them to off road races , cross country , crash and bangs , pretty rough stuff - and they kept on going .


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

And now this thread is a 100% FUBAR. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , the old DDR dogs were simple and easy to keep , tough , rugged hardy dogs -- no candy-butts


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

carmspack said:


> okay , the old DDR dogs were simple and easy to keep , tough , rugged hardy dogs -- no candy-butts


So are you implying WGWL are candy-butts? Lol on the car note, seems like I remember lots of Lada's and Volga's running around east Germany, I don't recall seeing many Trabants.


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

Nigel said:


> OP, this site was put together by another forum member. Along with other info, it has a good summery of each type, worth a look.
> 
> German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide


thank you!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

SchattenHaus said:


> thank you!


And I apologise too for contributing to the threads derailment. There are others here that could answer your questions, but they do not post often.


----------

